# Where would Gordon Price Music’s inventory have gone?



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

When they converted the Gordon Price/Mother’s Music here to a Long & McQuade, there were some brands they had, like speakers and cables, that Long & McQuade just doesn’t sell.

Where do you think that stuff went? Would it still be hanging around the back of the store?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2018)

Probably was liquidated at one of the semi-annual sales. Call and ask them!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I only found out that the L&M Whyte Ave was Gordon Price once because the sign is still up at the back of store.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I only found out that the L&M Whyte Ave was Gordon Price once because the sign is still up at the back of store.


There was only one L&M in Edmonton for the longest time. The downtown store on 107Ave. Then all of a sudden (it seemed to me) there was 4 or 5 stores.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> There was only one L&M in Edmonton for the longest time. The downtown store on 107Ave. Then all of a sudden (it seemed to me) there was 4 or 5 stores.


Four for now. Since L&M bought Axe Edmonton, I think it may be five by June 1st.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Four for now. Since L&M bought Axe Edmonton, I think it may be five by June 1st.


I haven't been in the whyte Ave store since it was Gordon Price, is it any good? worth the parking hassles?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I haven't been in the whyte Ave store since it was Gordon Price, is it any good? worth the parking hassles?


As for parking? It is Whyte Ave. But there is metered parking available out front, but depending what time of the day there is any space. It's a three block walk for me though 

It is the smallest store. Nice little acoustic room. Staff are good. A few long timers. A few know me by name. Much larger stock at the south store though.


----------

